# Species to look out for in Palm Springs, CA



## Kees Hood (Nov 4, 2014)

I'll be traveling here soon and would like to know any good T's/Scorps/other inverts to look for while I'm there. Also, I'm a bit new to the hobby so knowing when and where to look for these beautiful critters is appreciated! Thanks in advance!

-Kees

---------- Post added 11-04-2014 at 07:14 PM ----------

PMing is appreciated!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hm..  You're probably not going to find much this time of year, except for beetles.


  I'll send you a PM..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Nov 5, 2014)

Go to the shopping center at daybreak and see what accumulated under the lights. In turn that gives some idea of what predators are still out and about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 6, 2014)

try looking around hillsides, which will be warmer.  The good thing about palm springs, desert hot springs, and cathedral city, is they enjoy mild winters due to the thermal heat belt effect.  temps there seldom drop below 50, and most desert scorpions are quite active in the cold.  Make sure to bring a UV light with you.  you can get a UV LED flashlight from walmart for under ten bucks.  

  If it's cold, you'll likely have to resort to rock-flipping.


----------



## Kees Hood (Nov 9, 2014)

First excursion was yesterday night. Didn't find any signs of life except a meaty bone. I did have a uv flashlight. Any suggestions for finding any inverts next "hunt"?

---------- Post added 11-09-2014 at 10:17 AM ----------

I resorted to rock flipping, although it was quite warm. I didn't even see beetles. This is my first real bug "hunt", so I may be doing something wrong. Should I look bear places w water? For example, streams?


----------



## Kees Hood (Nov 9, 2014)

*for, not bear


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 10, 2014)

Last night had a huge bright moon.  As mentioned in my message to you, a bright moon will inhibit scorpion activity.  [nearly] Every scorpion we found on the surface was hiding in shade.  The moonlight was so intense we could easily navigate without a flashlight.  Go during a new moon, or at least one that's waning so much that little moonlight illuminates the area.  During a new moon, they'll be everywhere.


----------



## Kees Hood (Nov 28, 2014)

Alright guys, I'm setting out again for a thanksgiving hunt. Better check the moon schedule. I'm looking for mostly T's and scorps. Thanks to everybody who gave me advice, especially Smokehound714!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 28, 2014)

Another piece of advice:  

  Make sure to look around undisturbed areas away from homes and streetlights.

  Open desert areas will be far colder than rocky hillsides.


----------

